# LTE Stopped Working



## rommel (Aug 16, 2011)

I am running CM7 RC 1.4 with the newest LTE radio listed from the radio thread. We had LTE rolled out to our city a couple weeks ago and everything had been working great until last Thursday when I just stopped getting 4G. I haven't tried wiping the phone or anything yet but I know I have a test Samsung Charge from Verizon and that is getting full 4G signal.

I have tried toggling the 4G radio on and off through CM7, battery pulls, etc. I have pulled the SIM out and put it back several times. Could it be a bad sim card?

Anybody have an ideas I can try or something I can check?


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

rommel said:


> I am running CM7 RC 1.4 with the newest LTE radio listed from the radio thread. We had LTE rolled out to our city a couple weeks ago and everything had been working great until last Thursday when I just stopped getting 4G. I haven't tried wiping the phone or anything yet but I know I have a test Samsung Charge from Verizon and that is getting full 4G signal.
> 
> I have tried toggling the 4G radio on and off through CM7, battery pulls, etc. I have pulled the SIM out and put it back several times. Could it be a bad sim card?
> 
> Anybody have an ideas I can try or something I can check?


I'd check the SIM card cause I doubt it's a radio or ROM issue.


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

Call Verizon and ask about the status of the LTE radio in your area.


----------



## rommel (Aug 16, 2011)

Like I was saying I have a Samsung Charge that is getting full 4G reception sitting right next to me. But my phone won't get any 4G signal.


----------



## Spartan051xKurtA (Jul 31, 2011)

rommel said:


> Like I was saying I have a Samsung Charge that is getting full 4G reception sitting right next to me. But my phone won't get any 4G signal.


Change the radio someone else is having problems with new radio read above thread

Sent from my Thunderbolt using Tapatalk


----------



## rommel (Aug 16, 2011)

I went down to Verizon today and they switched the SIM still no luck, I wiped the OS and upgraded to CM7 RC 1.6.1 and downgraded the LTE radio to one version back. Earlier I had LTE for ~ 5 minutes then it went to 1x and haven't had it since. It just switches back and forth between 1x & 3G. Verizon seemed stumped and opened a trouble ticket saying for me to call back in 5 days if its not working.....

Anybody else seem something like this or have something else to try?


----------



## rommel (Aug 16, 2011)

So last night I upgraded to CM7 RC 1.6.1 and did a full wipe before hand. Still no LTE, wierdly enough on my way to work this morning I had LTE for ~ 5 minutes then it went away again. During that time though I had no data.


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

Did you try flashing back to stock?


----------



## rommel (Aug 16, 2011)

No I have not, but what is that going to prove?


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

"rommel said:


> No I have not, but what is that going to prove?


It's going to prove if there is a problem with the phone or show you if you yourself screwed something up.


----------



## rommel (Aug 16, 2011)

I am not trying to be difficult in any way but I am just trying to understand. Wouldn't wiping it and going to a newer version of CM do the same thing? I actually just tried going to CM 1.7 and its doing the same thing, it did flash on 4G for a few moments but no data and hasn't come back since...


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

Try using just a Sense ROM then and see if maybe AOSP just ins't playing nice.


----------



## rommel (Aug 16, 2011)

I flashed to Bamf which is a sense rom and had the exact same issue.


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

"rommel said:


> I flashed to Bamf which is a sense rom and had the exact same issue.


Sounds like a phone issue. I would talk to big red about getting a replacement.


----------



## Spencer_Moore (Jun 7, 2011)

Where are you located? i have no data either.


----------



## rommel (Aug 16, 2011)

I'm in california but I haven't had LTE since last thursday. This morning I was walking from my car to my office and I had LTE for ~ one block then it went away...


----------



## dubious1 (Jul 24, 2011)

Still having issues here in Houston with "green" data on CM7 1.7. Was using the leaked CDMA/LTE radio combo, but switched to MR2 with the same results. If I reboot it seems to work for a bit, but then goes back to "white" data.


----------



## rommel (Aug 16, 2011)

I don't get anything, i am running the newest radios at the moment. If I switch it to LTE/CDMA I usually get 1x for a bit then it switches to 3G. But never do I get 4G except for this one area a few blocks away.


----------



## rommel (Aug 16, 2011)

Just an update to this thread, I got a replacement phone and I popped my sim into that phone and immediately I had LTE coverage, full bars as well.... So I think it was a phone issue. Though I am not sure what caused it to stop working.


----------



## Mexiken (Jul 23, 2011)

"rommel said:


> So last night I upgraded to CM7 RC 1.6.1 and did a full wipe before hand. Still no LTE, wierdly enough on my way to work this morning I had LTE for ~ 5 minutes then it went away again. During that time though I had no data.


I drove from Los Angeles to the San Ysidro border this morning and had virtually no 4G signal the whole way. Even 3G was acting lame. Started just South of the 405/105 interchange.

On the way back though, it was acting a bit better


----------



## BlackDobe (Sep 2, 2011)

This seems like a classic case of someone typing "Google" into Google and breaking the internet. Way to go, man. Way to go.


----------

